# Weird things happening in the forums



## Oldy Nuts

I have noticed several wierd behaviours in the forums in the last couple of days, but have not been taking notes. The latest: many threads I have visited recently are marked as unread, both in the list of discussions, and in My Threads. In some of them, I am the last poster. The most wierd:
"comadre/comadrona" is marked as unread (title in bold), with last message by myself today at 8:55 PM local (GTM-3), but last message is by myself, *yesterday* at 10:47 PM local. And it shows exactly the same if I visit it again and re-enter the list of topics.

There are others, but I have lost several messages through the accidental pressing of some key (Ctrl or nearby, cannot tell) that normally produces no effect but now takes me to this page: http://www.wordreference.com/, and I don't want to lose this message as well.

At the time of writing this addition, the "comadre/comadrona" thread (http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2055124) no longer appears in bold, but it still has a one day discrepancy in the date of the last post.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Oldy,

Let's see if others report the same problem.  If not, then the problem might be with your computer or web browser.  I suggest clearing your browser's cache just in case.


----------



## miguel89

It happens sometimes to me too, that threads I've read or posted on appear as unread or viceversa.


----------



## la_machy

miguel89 said:


> It happens sometimes to me too, that threads I've read or posted on appear as unread or viceversa.


 Yes, me too, often.
And I always have thought there is no problem with that. Is there?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Miguel, my dear Machy

Could either of you please take a look at the "comadre/comadrona" thread in the list of topics (right now at about the middle of page 7 of the list in here http://forum.wordreference.com/forumdisplay.php?f=83) and compare the data of the last post as given in this list with the data of the last message actually posted in the thread? I find it hard to believe that the one day discrepancy I am still getting is a local effect of my computer/browser/whatever...

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## la_machy

La pagina de 7 de *Spanish-English Vocabulary / Vocabulario Español-Inglés, *dice:

Ayer 17:55 
por Oldy Nuts 



El post dice :






 06/02/2011, 19:47 (by Oldy Nuts).

----
There is a two hours time difference, maybe it is because of the WR forum system, I don't know well.

(at the bottom of my page, WR says that my time is GMT -6)

Anyway, it doesn't seem to be a big deal, indeed. What is your concern, dear Oldy?


----------



## Suehil

Today at 00:55 on the list and last post yesterday at 02:47. (Local: GMT +1).  

I think it has something to do with the fact that the title of the thread was changed today at 00:55 am.


----------



## cyberpedant

I've noticed that when I go to "My Threads" sometimes unread thread titles that were previously bolded have been changed to regular text without my having read them. This may be a time-driven "feature," not a "bug," but it's mildly annoying.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

la_machy said:


> La pagina de 7 de *Spanish-English Vocabulary / Vocabulario Español-Inglés, *dice:
> 
> Ayer 17:55
> por Oldy Nuts
> 
> 
> 
> El post dice :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 06/02/2011, 19:47 (by Oldy Nuts).
> 
> ----
> There is a two hours time difference, maybe it is because of the WR forum system, I don't know well.
> 
> (at the bottom of my page, WR says that my time is GMT -6)
> 
> Anyway, it doesn't seem to be a big deal, indeed. What is your concern, dear Oldy?


 
Machy querida, I knew I could count on you. However, _yesterday_ refers (right now and by whatever time zone in the States) to February *7*, and the last post is dated February* 6*. That is a lot more than a two hour difference, that places the thread in a completely wrong place of the list. And all this worries me, because this is not the way things work normally here.

And what worried me about the threads marked as unread is that, when I reported the problem, it was affecting whole pages in the list of threads, which is far from normal in these forums. Fortunately, this seems to be gone, at least by now.

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## cyberpedant

There was mention a while ago about moving to a newer version of vBulletin (forum software). I see that the notice at the bottom of the page has changed (subtly) and no longer says "3.2" or whatever the previous (or perhaps still the present) version was. Have we upgraded? This may be the source of the problems.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

cyberpedant said:


> I've noticed that when I go to "My Threads" sometimes unread thread titles that were previously bolded have been changed to regular text without my having read them. This may be a time-driven "feature," not a "bug," but it's mildly annoying.


 
And it most probably, and rightly, is. However, I was reporting the inverse problem: a full page of bolded thread titles, almost all of them already visited, and with me as the last poster in many cases...


----------



## la_machy

You are right, Oldy! My bad, there is not ''2 hours'' time difference, the difference is 22 hours, indeed (OMG! I was thinking today as 02/07 !) I'm sorry.


----------

